# Cruze Diesel engine oil level?



## Cruisinred (Jun 21, 2017)

Has anyone else experienced an oil level overfill after a Chevy dealership service?My last experience was to drain 1/2 quart out to bring the level down to the very top of the cross hatched area on the dip stick.I feel I am going to have to be proactive with this car.Thanks,Cruisinred....


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

*Cruze Diesel engine oil level? It*

There were some posts about stuf like this happening back in the beginning, from what I can remember there were some that were close to double filled and there were no immediate problems, but some concern about what might happen to all the sensors in the exhaust down the road. 

I wouldn't worry about it since you caught it quickly and it wasn't way overfilled.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I always have mine filled to what it says, it still looks high all the time. The spec is 4.75 Qts.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

If I get any dealer (any Manufacture) in my area to fill the oil it is always over filled. I ask them to under fill it please and I will top it up, haven't had a problem since.
I think they are just doing things really fast so they dont bother to check the level they just fill it by amount from the containers in my case. Anyway they always over fill here.


----------

